# isopods(more commonly known as pill bugs or rollie pollies , what kind do you feed???



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

What kind of; isopods do you feed, or more so what do you find your hog likes more?
How long does it take to get a productive colony going?

I do know wild caught isopods, are heavy metal bio-acumulators; so feeding off first gens is a bad idea!

Here in Canada the only isopods; I know of woodlouse. So unless I can order a different species online, I will be limited to those:grin::grin:


----------

